

College Students' Thesis Topics Are Hilarious, Depressing - RougeFemme
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/12/31/lolmythesis_tumblr_college_students_summarize_their_thesis_in_one_sentence.html

======
pradocchia
_There was this Hittite king who might or might not have had a son, but
definitely moved his seat of government from one place to another, and then
his brother moved it back, and all 8 people who care are like “Why’d he do
that? Tevs.” \- Cuneiform Studies, University of Chicago_

Dead languages are great. Philology is great. This sounds like an great
thesis.

Please do your part to ensure that Cuneiform Studies is property appreciated
in the job market as a signal for "totally awesome".

~~~
sentenza
Time for a little lesson in German! Indeed, unlike in the natural sciences,
most of the existing work on many topics of ancient history is distributed
over obscure texts in half a dozen different languages, located in libraries
all over the world.

This is why it is so important that todays students of ancient history
contribute not only to the analysis of recend discoveries, but also to the
curation of existing knowledge. The question "what do we actually know?" is
very valid here.

After all, we only have one history.

Oh, and for the German lesson that I promised: The person that wrote this
article is a valid example of an "Armleuchter". (It is only an ad hominem if
you know what the word means, so I think we're cool.)

